# That time of year



## WesternPA-collector (May 2, 2019)

It seems like it came so fast. Spring is now fully underway and with the ample amounts of rain this year, overgrowth in the woods is coming in fast, like a jungle. In just a weeks time I noticed it changed a lot. Bottle hunting has so many variables to deal with in this time of year. High temperatures, humidity, bees, poison ivy, snakes, tick bites, thorn bushes, heavy cover obscuring bottles. Almost time to take the break from it again until fall arrives. Does anyone else feel like this too?


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2019)

not really , feels like winter just ended here , no plant / leaves growing in the bush yet but will change rapidly in the next few weeks 

I did see one snake though , a garter snake and it really hissed / was annoyed at me for some reason


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 2, 2019)

I've got the opposite problem up here, no undergrowth yet just massive amounts of water everywhere and more rain in the forecast.  We've still got several neighbourhoods under water.  I do worry about the ticks once they come out though, they were never much of a problem in this area until the last couple years but the populations have recently just exploded.  Still not used to checking for them, and it makes me more hesitant to head into densely forested areas.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (May 2, 2019)

Sounds like there are at least a few advantages to living in Canada. A longer season to find bottles. Sorry to hear of the flooding. I got Lyme disease last year so the ticks worry me the most.


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> It seems like it came so fast. Spring is now fully underway and with the ample amounts of rain this year, overgrowth in the woods is coming in fast, like a jungle. In just a weeks time I noticed it changed a lot. Bottle hunting has so many variables to deal with in this time of year. High temperatures, humidity, bees, poison ivy, snakes, tick bites, thorn bushes, heavy cover obscuring bottles. Almost time to take the break from it again until fall arrives. Does anyone else feel like this too?




Yes, I feel the exact same way every year. Heavy rains here in Detroit Area with my Basement Flooded & many others flooded also. The bad thing about Fall is all the Hunters roaming the Woods. LEON.


----------



## Lori Lyons (May 3, 2019)

I've quit for the season.  Too many young snakes dug out and shoved out og the way....poison ivy on both legs and hands ...and mosquitoes.  Not to mention all the turjey hunters.  Done till dry season at least.  August or sept.


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Sounds like there are at least a few advantages to living in Canada. A longer season to find bottles. Sorry to hear of the flooding. I got Lyme disease last year so the ticks worry me the most.




not necessary a longer season ( as we lose so many months from the winter ) , maybe just a bit later when compared to southern US  . 
I generally start swimming by late June till August , to avoid the bugs and such 

there is some flooding here too , mostly low lying areas near the rivers , some of the parks I've searched over the years are also flooded but some of them seem to flood every spring


----------



## goaliewb (May 3, 2019)

Ya we starting to get a lot of the thorny vines in southern ontario and everything is blooming. wont be long now until no more surface hunting, nd then the mosquitos will end the digging haha! then ill go up north to visit RCO and cool off haha!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (May 3, 2019)

Lori Lyons said:


> I've quit for the season.  Too many young snakes dug out and shoved out og the way....poison ivy on both legs and hands ...and mosquitoes.  Not to mention all the turjey hunters.  Done till dry season at least.  August or sept.


 Wow that's rough. Glad I don't get poison quite as bad as I used to. To me it seems like there's hardly a dry season anymore. Don't want to get into the weather change thing but things are definitely different.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 3, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Yes, I feel the exact same way every year. Heavy rains here in Detroit Area with my Basement Flooded & many others flooded also. The bad thing about Fall is all the Hunters roaming the Woods. LEON.



Jeez sorry to hear about your basement Leon, didn't realize you were getting the flooding down there as well.  Are the waters receding yet?  Ours just peaked in the last few days.


----------



## Screwtop (May 4, 2019)

I have been stung at least 50 times from each and every bee species in North America, including those huge Japanese hornets. I have been bit by spiders, ticks, chiggers, fire ants... I have had poison ivy and oak, and I have terrible hay fever. With that being said, bring it on, summer! I'm ready for ya!


----------



## BottleDragon (May 4, 2019)

It's prime digging season here. Finally starting to dry out and not too overgrown yet. Already had encounters with bees and mosquitoes, though. 

In a month or so the blackberries will be thick and it will be very difficult to explore a lot of areas.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 4, 2019)

BottleDragon said:


> It's prime digging season here. Finally starting to dry out and not too overgrown yet. Already had encounters with bees and mosquitoes, though.
> 
> In a month or so the blackberries will be thick and it will be very difficult to explore a lot of areas.


Those yellowjackets which live in the ground are the one thing I really don't miss about BC.  I got stung so many times when I lived out there, and I'm not sure I've been stung once since moving east.  Sure miss the weather though, I do not like being cooped up inside for half the year one bit.


----------

